# what species lay the most eggs?



## TaraculasByte (Apr 15, 2011)

Hello everyone, my name is drew, and im quite new to this forum and the tarantula world. I sure wish I would have learned how cool tarantulas are, like 20 years ago, but o-well, better late than never. As of now, I own zero t’s, but plan to have atleast a couple hundred before the end of the year. For the last six months, I have been doing a lot of research on tarantulas, man there is a lot to learn. Ive been trying to figure out what species I want to buy and why. As you all know im sure, there are many many likable species, and its very hard to narrow it down to just a handful of favorites. So what im doing is trying to pick out 50-100 of my favorite species that I would like to buy, raise, breed, and eventually sell. Thanks to this forum and a few others, and not to mention the internet itself, ive learned a lot about all the factors that go with each of species, but I cant find everything that I want/need to know. One of the most important factors to me is, which species often lay the most eggs. most of my “wanted T’s” I already know the answer to, but there are still many that I havnt learned yet. 
        Im going to make a list of the species, that im interested in knowing the average amount of eggs per sac, if any of you can help me fill in the blanks, I would greatly appreciate it. Even if you only know a few of the answers, please don’t be shy. And if you could give me a range amount, like 50-200 or 200 to 500. That would be great, Thank you all very much!

-Mexican flame knee
-Mexican desert blonde
-Chilean green velvet
-Goliath pinktoe
-gooty ornamental
-Mexican bloodleg
-Oklahoma brown
-Tanzania black & olive baboon
-Ornamental baboon
-Venezuela blue leg
-cameroon brown baboon
-Peruvian pinktoe (urticans)
-Mexican blue femur
-sulawesi black
-new river rust
-rio grand gold
-Malaysian blue femur
-pink zebra beauty
-Singapore blue
-Mexican orange beauty
-socotra island blue baboon
-ivory ornamental
-texas tan
-ghost ornamental
-Mexican golden rump
-brazilian grey smoke
-skeleton (murinus)
-chaco golden knee
-costa Rican tiger rump
-Mexican rose grey
-Honduran orange rump
-salem ornamental

Here are the species that i already have answers for, please correct me if im wrong, or help me stretch the estimated range more accurately than what I have. Thank you.

-Columbian lesser black ….50-100 eggs per sac
-cobalt blue………………..80-160
-Avicularia metallica……….50-150
-Venezuelan sun tiger………30-180
-Honduran curly hair……….400-1100
-Avicularia Avicularia………30-230
-cameroon red baboon………100
-brazilian giant blonde………500-1500 
-Mexican fireleg…………….650
-brazilian pink……………….115
-Mexican pink……………….400-800
-bolivian salmon pink……….1000
-amazon purple bloom……….80-180
-Mexican red knee……………400-1000
-brazilian black ………………200
-costa Rican zebra…………….250
-Mexican red leg………………650
-chaco golden knee…………….600-800
-brazilian salmon pink……….up to 2000
-Mexican red rump…………..300-700
-Chilean red rose/hair………..100-400
-antilles pinktoe versicolor……50-250
-Peruvian purple pinktoe………65-180
-French guianan blue fang……..80-110
-Green bottle blue……………….100-250
-brazilian giant white knee……..800-1000
-brazilian white banded…………800-1000
-goliath bird eater……………….50-150
-brazilian red and white……….300-2000
-orange baboon………………..50-225
-king baboon…………………300
-Indian ornamental……………50-200
-hatian brown………………….400
-paysoni blonde………………..300
-brazilian red…………………..300
-ivory ornamental………………40
-texas brown…………………….200
-Venezuelan red stripe……………30-50
-Trinidad chevron………………..125
-Trinidad dwarf…………………..100


----------



## ShadowBlade (Apr 15, 2011)

This will be extremely helpful in your search for this information.

I'm sorry I don't have the time or motivation to type up egg numbers, or search for the species I couldn't say off-hand, but I'll give you 3 tips:

1. Use scientific names, if you want to contribute to the hobby, we would all be extremely grateful of that .

2. Going into tarantulas to breed them and make money =/= good idea, search this forum to see dozens of threads why. FYI: tarantulas with the highest offspring rates will most likely be the least profitable.

3. Asking for such large amounts of information that can be found by searching will probably be met with disgust on this forum, and with good reason. If you have a more specific question that you can't find an answer to, or are finding conflicting reports, then please bring them forward.

good luck,

-Sean


----------



## AmbushArachnids (Apr 16, 2011)

You might try actually keeping some spiders for a while before deciding to breed and produce tens of thousands of them. Its not for everyone. People come and go in this hobby all the time.

Even if you were successful in producing them you need to be a highly reputable breeder to be selling spiderlings to dealers. If your producing that many you will need a large cutomer base other than the simple hobbyist. People need to trust you are selling what you are infact selling. Your biting off way more than you can chew, try breeding and keeping a few clutches alive before investing a boatload of cash. This isnt your get rich ticket. 

Its not always as exciting as it is the first year of T keeping. This hobby takes dedication. Alot of breeders fail at breeding tarantulas more often than they will share. For every successful egg sac story there is a failure or two.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JC (Apr 16, 2011)

AgentD006las said:


> You might try actually keeping some spiders for a while before deciding to breed and produce tens of thousands of them. Its not for everyone. People come and go in this hobby all the time.
> 
> Even if you were successful in producing them you need to be a highly reputable breeder to be selling spiderlings to dealers. If your producing that many you will need a large cutomer base other than the simple hobbyist. People need to trust you are selling what you are infact selling. Your biting off way more than you can chew, try breeding and keeping a few clutches alive before investing a boatload of cash. This isnt your get rich ticket.
> 
> Its not always as exciting as it is the first year of T keeping. This hobby takes dedication. Alot of breeders fail at breeding tarantulas more often than they will share. For every successful egg sac story there is a failure or two.


+1

All very true. But you don't need high reputation to sell to dealers. They will tell you what has survived when they get there.


----------



## webbedone (Apr 16, 2011)

Tarantulas arent cattle they are not easy to raise from a sack and even harder  to breed. They arent dogs or cats that come into heat now and then and  finding the right male for the right female to be paired sometimes is as hard as finding a needle in a haystack with end results being an expensive "crunch" 
Even if you do magicly stumble onto the right pair without any breeding or keeping expirience what so ever there are no guaranties for a good sack either. 
Mold, mites, mysterious sling deaths, partners devouring partners, straight up refusal/unwillingness to mate are all things that you'll be facing while just trying to keep your OWN collection. Not to mention the supplies that are necessary to keep up with just ONE eggsack containers, unlimmited amout of vials, tupperware etc, i cant even begin to immagine juggling care for multiples
Thousands of thing could possibly go wrong, that you arent even aware of yet, if you were planing to get rich off of peddling tarantulas! So think before you do and atleast try to keep a collection of your own before even thinking about going into business.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AmbushArachnids (Apr 16, 2011)

JC said:


> +1
> 
> All very true. But you don't need high reputation to sell to dealers. They will tell you what has survived when they get there.


Well if your selling high end Tarantulas that are difficult to identify one might think twice before forking out the cash to someone new opposed to someone they have done business with before. That was my only point. 

Expample: I could say I have Avicularia sp. 001 for sale in bulk. I send them, you pay for them when they arrive.. but later the dealer finds out its Avicularia sp. 002 when a dealers customer says "hey this isnt the right Avicularia sp."  

This is just an example, but ive heard of people getting the wrong sp from a dealer. No, i wont give names away and will not disclose what sp. mix up it was but the dealer did make it right in the end.


----------



## JC (Apr 16, 2011)

I see what you mean. But this is why I follow the opposite method. 


It is the _dealer_ that must present the high reputation to the breeder. This way the breeder can ship out the stock to the dealer, no money yet recieved to the breeder, on a quote and the dealer will then sort out the deal according to what actually arrived alive and any other confusion. No loss to the dealer.


----------



## Gnat (Apr 16, 2011)

i would love to get into the "selling inverts for profit" game, as i have quite a few inverts and 'think' i may be ready to breed any of them (am trying with millipedes), but the thing is, i sent out a MM spider on a 50/50 breeding loan, (let someone else do the work), that was October of 2010, its now 4/11 and im still waiting. when i do get my Ts  i have to compete in the market for the same tarantulas, at the same size from the person i made the deal with. works great on a rare-hard to breed species, but your plan does nothing for the common hobbyest, which you arent even yet


----------



## DamoK21 (Apr 16, 2011)

if your after a get rich quick sceme here, go into profit sharing. Breeding doesnt make you flush in any sence of the word, breeding is not for making money, but to sell (and make little to no profit) captive bred spiders. Its either an enjoyable experience, or not at all. You are aware it takes hours and hours of dedication for the number of spiders you want, to clean, to do general maintanence, and so forth. You breed, then you have the ordeal of feeding the slings until you rid of them, that in it self can take hours and hours of time up.

Im glad to see you taking it responcible, but at the same time, you ARE going in way to deep oready and you have had zero to none, hands on experience. Not good.....

You do as you please, no one can and will try and stop you, but some may advize you to NOT do what you plan. There is alot of failed breedings, and little success (in consideration with the whole breeding community together)... But IMO, you are making a HUGE mistake jumping in this deep oready, and i cant help but think the breeding is just a "get rich quick" plan, i may be wrong but again MY OPINION


----------



## Hatr3d (Apr 16, 2011)

This thread is so wrong on so many levels that I can't come uo with a constructive response at all. I strongly suggest you start with a couple of beginner species, get to know them for a while, build up some experience and "on-field" knowledge and then eventually try to breed them. You evil plan to get hundreds of species in a little time when you're actually new to the hobby will have horrible results, both for your pockets and your spiders.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phily1579 (Apr 16, 2011)

Without sayin alot. I totally agree 200% with hatr3d!!!!


----------



## TaraculasByte (Apr 16, 2011)

*thanks but no thanks*

i thought i made this thread/question pretty clear

@ shadowblade

1. i just left a post in the thread "scientific names vs common names", i think you should go read it. same goes for anyone else that wants to cry about my common name usage in this thread.

2.was my question "should i breed tarantulas"? or "which species will bring in the most profit"?......no it wasnt

3.did i ask you to fill in "ALL" the needed information? and no, not all of it can be found here, otherwise i wouldnt be asking. not all of you have the smarts to mention how many eggs your sacs produced. i will say though, this forum was much more helpful than the others. its amazing how many breeding threads i went through, and heard about successful breedings, but then the breeders didnt mention how many eggs as result. thanks alot jmuggleston!

you didnt have the time/motivation shadowblade? but you had time to say what you did? i would have been happier if you would have picked one spider from the list (feel free to write your scientific name next to the common name) and then wrote a few numbers next to it. that would have been much more helpful, to me, and many others in the future.

@ everyone else

if you dont understand my question here, simply move on. i didnt post this thread for discouragement about breeding tarantulas, nor did i ask for advice concerning it. all i asked was if you could simply fill in, any of the blanks, thats all.

thank you all very much and have a good day 

---------- Post added at 04:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:10 PM ----------

@hatr3d and anybody else that is concerned about my evil plan to make millions

i plan to buy hundreds of slings in the near future. small ones 1/4 up to an inch. and then 5-7 years down the road (after building up my expertise, i will start to breed them.

do i plan or want to get rich off breeding T's? no i dont expect to. truth is not enough people know about tarantulas in order to make much money. but maybe i can help change that

i hope i have made myself clear. now please, stick to the point of this thread. or go to another.


----------



## Hatr3d (Apr 16, 2011)

money or not money my point is still valid. You repeat that you're gonna buy hundreds of slings in the near future and you've never raised a Tarantula til now...good luck..to the spiders..a bit less to your pockets :wall:

You're obviously free to do whatever you want, now since I don't have answers to your questions cause I don't know what the hell those names are I'm gonna leave this thread


----------



## ShadowBlade (Apr 16, 2011)

TaraculasByte said:


> and no, not all of it can be found here, otherwise i wouldnt be asking.


Oh, please tell me this is a challenge. That the species you asked about CANNOT be found with some good ol' fashion research. 



TaraculasByte said:


> 1. i just left a post in the thread "scientific names vs common names", i think you should go read it. same goes for anyone else that wants to cry about my common name usage in this thread.


Yep, and it was wrong on so many levels its not worth addressing. The spreading of incorrect/inaccurate information is NEVER good. Not when scientific names are harder, not when people are new, not when lazy people don't wanna learn.. not ever.

Congratulations by the way.. You are yet another new member who already thinks he knows more then the dozen or more senior members that have argued your points.. Look forward to adding you to the ignore list.

-Sean


----------



## Formerphobe (Apr 16, 2011)

> average amount of eggs per sac


Easy to keep, easy to breed, readily available, inexpensive species = lots
Hard to keep, hard to breed, not always available, expensive species = not so lots


----------



## curiousme (Apr 17, 2011)

Have you researched the maturing rates of tarantulas?  If you buy hundreds of tarantulas now, your males will most likely mature and die before your females mature.  The advice to start slower is good advice, taking care of hundreds of tarantulas isn't the way to start.  I would say it is a great way to get yourself overwhelmed though.


----------



## LV-426 (Apr 17, 2011)

curiousme said:


> Have you researched the maturing rates of tarantulas?  If you buy hundreds of tarantulas now, your males will most likely mature and die before your females mature.  The advice to start slower is good advice, taking care of hundreds of tarantulas isn't the way to start.  I would say it is a great way to get yourself overwhelmed though.


to add on what curiousme said, if you get a whole bunch of slings of one species, wouldnt there be a chance of inbreeding? just thought I would put it out there


----------



## forrestpengra (Apr 18, 2011)

Without question... The people who jump in full-tilt do not remain in the hobby long. When it becomes more of a job (which it will), it wont be fun and you will quit... Guaranteed. 

At my height I had almost 200 Ts, it was hours of work.. Now I'm down to 17.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## yannigarrido2 (Apr 18, 2011)

TaraculasByte said:


> Hello everyone, my name is drew, and im quite new to this forum and the tarantula world. I sure wish I would have learned how cool tarantulas are, like 20 years ago, but o-well, better late than never. As of now, I own zero t’s, but plan to have atleast a couple hundred before the end of the year. For the last six months, I have been doing a lot of research on tarantulas, man there is a lot to learn. Ive been trying to figure out what species I want to buy and why. As you all know im sure, there are many many likable species, and its very hard to narrow it down to just a handful of favorites. So what im doing is trying to pick out 50-100 of my favorite species that I would like to buy, raise, breed, and eventually sell. Thanks to this forum and a few others, and not to mention the internet itself, ive learned a lot about all the factors that go with each of species, but I cant find everything that I want/need to know. One of the most important factors to me is, which species often lay the most eggs. most of my “wanted T’s” I already know the answer to, but there are still many that I havnt learned yet.
> Im going to make a list of the species, that im interested in knowing the average amount of eggs per sac, if any of you can help me fill in the blanks, I would greatly appreciate it. Even if you only know a few of the answers, please don’t be shy. And if you could give me a range amount, like 50-200 or 200 to 500. That would be great, Thank you all very much!
> 
> -Mexican flame knee
> ...


alright, now if you want to sell your ts you really have to use scientific names.. if you do not this will lead to some serious mis ids , for example you could sell someone a "goliath bird eater", you did not tell the buyer its sci name, it turned be a Theraphosa stirmi, then the buyer got another "goliath bird eater" which turned out to be the real T. blondi then he decided to breed the two because one ended up to be a mature male. then ya got the most messed up situation to come.... the hybrids come out of the resulting sac and then boom there the cycle continues as he decided to sell the slings as "goliath bird eater" and so the gene pool gets contaminated.  well, aint that gonna be a really messed up situation ?(This is only an example, and it is unlikely to happen.)

and oh the text in red.. how is anyone suppose to know what sp. are those if your not gonna use the scientific names

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moltar (Apr 18, 2011)

[This poster thinks respectfully that perhaps the OP should get off his duff and do some research himself instead of asking members to write a frikkin book for him]

Interesting questions and all (i guess) but aren't you putting the cart somewhat ahead of the horse here? How about you get familiar with keeping one or two species before you get too caught up in breeding.


----------



## curiousme (Apr 18, 2011)

LV-426 said:


> to add on what curiousme said, if you get a whole bunch of slings of one species, wouldnt there be a chance of inbreeding? just thought I would put it out there


Inbreeding is common in the hobby.


----------



## Gnat (Apr 19, 2011)

i wouldnt buy a tarantula (or scorpion for that matter) without knowing what species exactly i am getting. i wouldnt even buy one knowing it by only a common name or a "known genus - add random location or color here - for species" from an established dealer. i.e. KTBG or TI or BIC. most certainly i wouldnt buy a random spider from anyone that i didnt know or was new to the hobby. you have to earn a reputation to sell unknown animal species. you cant just say 'i have a grape peruvian baboon' for any amount of money and expect someone to buy it if you are unknown as a dealer/hobbyist. even main stream dealers would have a hard time selling Ts with info like that. you gotta know what you are selling and what you are doing to sell it. knowing what spiders have how many babies is part of knowing what you are doing. 10 minutes of internet research isnt going to turn you into a dealer or breeder of tarantulas, trust me. if it did Ken and Peter would have major competition from me.



and thanks for allowing Hatr3d to give me my sig quote

---------- Post added at 05:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:37 AM ----------

oh yea, if you want a 5-7 year plan for making money, invest your money in a CD or bond or something. those will make you money in that time frame


----------

